# Orca 2006 or Opal 2007



## yaron (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi guys
Im looking for Orca or Opal bike , any good deals that you know?


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

call fullcycles.com, number at thier site.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

what about opal '06...? I don't believe the Opal is changed from '06 to '07. 

Check ebay as well...last month I bought my '06 Orca with Dura Ace, Rolf Prima Elan Aero wheels and speedplay X pedals on ebay...with only 300 miles on it...absolutely immaculate...

Some people might be selling their Orca's to upgrade to the redesigned 2007 Orca


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Get the 06 Opal, the paint job will be a collecter's item in a couple years.


----------

